# Going to Mt Lemmon. Looking for lodging.



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Any of the Hotels on the eastside of tucson, there are several right on a main strip (broadway) that are resonably pirced and nice. The best was the embassy suites, me and the gf got a suite for 130 bucks one night just to get away from the room mates. it was very nice.

its like an hour drive from anywhere on the eastside, there are no lodges on the mountain. 

it is a tiny resort with only 1 lift and it is definitely hit and miss on the snow(as in there being any). they dont groom anything.

I live in tucson, but i travel a lot for work and to go snowboarding. any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

oh sweet i didnt know they had inns up there, i ride my motorcycle up and down the hill all the time and i never noticed, the views are just to distracting i think 

snowolf; like i said i travel a lot so im not home much, i work on an offshore oil rig 2weeks on 2 weeks off.

ill be home from work on the 10th
Ill be heading to Mt baker on the 12th-19th
then back to work on the 24th-feb 7th
then to anchorage in feb10th014th

so if im home.... that would be awesome


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf and Riley thank you so much for the feedback. The pictures were incredible. To answer your question my wife and I are heading down on a Thursday and just going for a one day adventure. We have a big Tahoe trip January 19th so this is like a warmup sorta speak. It's less than 3 hours from our house so we figured what the heck. I'm hoping there is a few easy slopes cause we haven't gone skiing before only snowboarding. Thanks again guys


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Just came back from the Lemon. The snow is hardpack and a bit icy in the morning, but by about 11am the hot Arizona sun had softened it right up. 

Easiest run was the one Snowolf pointed out, just stay on the cat track till you come to the last run. It's a nice easy run with a consistent, mellow slope. Also staying to the right of the lift yields a pretty nice run that's groomed leading to a narrower trail that leads back to the main run under the lift.

All in all I had a great time.  Spent most of the day trying to relearn how to do 180's in hopes of doing a 360 by the end of the season. :laugh: Spinning in any sport is just damn hard for me heh.

Oh and a few other things to mention. They're normally closed Tue. and Wed.... and try to hold in going to the bathroom till lunch so you can use the restaurant bathroom while you get food. I'm no germaphobe, but I wouldn't dare use the port-a-potties if I had to sit down. :laugh:


----------

